# Favorite car to tune



## Parsec (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi all,

I currently own a 2012 Audi Q5. I love the engine, but it's my wife's daily driver so she won't let me touch anything under the hood. I plan on buying a used VW/Audi that's out of warranty to tune as a weekend racer/cruiser. What suggestions would you have for a $10-15k budget? I found some used 2009 CC's for around $15k and 1st gen Audi TT's within my price range, but other suggestions would be appreciated. I know the GTI is a favorite for tuners, but I've been trying for 10 years to like it and the look just hasn't grown on me.


----------



## Danielmjames (May 19, 2012)

A CC would be a bit large wouldn't it?


----------



## Parsec (Jan 15, 2013)

For a track car, I would agree it's too big. But it's not really going to be a dedicated track car for me... otherwise I'd pick something cheap and ugly. I want something I also want to enjoy driving around town. Otherwise I would also just get a GTI over the Audi TT for the lower curb weight.


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

Parsec said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I currently own a 2012 Audi Q5. I love the engine, but it's my wife's daily driver so she won't let me touch anything under the hood. I plan on buying a used VW/Audi that's out of warranty to tune as a weekend racer/cruiser. What suggestions would you have for a $10-15k budget? I found some used 2009 CC's for around $15k and 1st gen Audi TT's within my price range, but other suggestions would be appreciated. I know the GTI is a favorite for tuners, but I've been trying for 10 years to like it and the look just hasn't grown on me.


It's too bad you don't like the look of the GTI, because for your budget, the MK4 1.8T GTI would suit perfectly. (KBB on 2005 1.8T GTI is ~10k)

Not only is the price right, but of all the VW products, the GTI has far and away the most tuner support in the US.

If it were me, I would go back to 1990-1992 for the 130hp 2.0L 16V GTI (final years of Mk2 platform). Good looking, lightweight and tossable. (~$4k) Find a local tuner to lower the compression ratio and slap on a low-pressure turbo kit (8psi) and you will be FLYING. (full exhaust and sport clutch/flywheel and BBK too of course )


----------



## unplugged92 (Jul 13, 2012)

engine wise, 1.8t or a 2.0t if you can find one in your price. as a tossable track /autocross car? mk2 golf/rabbit


----------



## imamotorsport (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you considered a Jetta/ GLI. I would think that would suit your purposes a little more. The CC would be a bit much for a track excursion. Just a thought.


----------



## imamotorsport (Jan 7, 2013)

..or even an A4.


----------



## soeuroithurts (Sep 26, 2012)

Any 4 cylinder with a turbo. lol


----------



## CorradoFuhrer (Mar 21, 2002)

Corrado VR6! One has to decide how much of that 15k budget you're going to put into the car that you won't get back making it a fun car/customizing. I think with 15k, depending on your taste, I would get a hold of a clean corrado for 5-7k, probably already tuned up. Then have the rest put away in fun for repairs and other upgrades.

15k even gets you into a really clean fast modified S4. GL with the brainstorm. 



















soo sexy!


----------

